# hecovat



## erico

Ahoj !
This is a headline of the fotbal article.
*Méďu hecuju*
I don't know the meaning of "hecuju". Does anybody help me please ? and I  also want to know the _infinitive_ of it.


----------



## slavic_one

Infinitive is hecovat (to provoke), and translation of the headline is:
They're provocating Méďa!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

The ending in *-ju* of *-ovat* verbs isn't for 1st person singular, why _they_ ?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## slavic_one

I'm provoking Méďa.
You're right, sorry for wrong translation erico. Word order confused me. Wouldn't be better "Hecuji Méďu"?

sg.
1. hecuji/u
2. hecuješ
3. hecuje
pl.
1. hecujeme
2. hecujete
3. hecují

Is that correct?


----------



## slavic_one

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> The ending in *-ju* of *-ovat* verbs isn't for 1st person singular, why _they_ ?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



Btw you meant plural, not singular..? Because -ju IS for 1st person sg.


----------



## winpoj

I don't particularly like the translation of "hecovat" as "provoke" in a sports context. It rather means to motivate someone to improve his/her performance, possibly by means of a pep talk or other forms of encouragement. It is used especially in sports but could work in some other contexts too, where it could indeed be closer to "provoke".
The perfective form is "vyhecovat".


----------



## Jana337

Erico, look up your thread about hecíř - the same root. I agree with winpoj's explanation completely.


----------



## erico

Moc vam dekuji za pomoc, kdokoli ! 
Now I understood the meaning very well.  And thank you very much for the infinitive of it.
I will also check the "hecíř".
Stale vam dekuji !

Erico


----------

